# first litter!



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

well as some of you know.. i have a male that really.. REALLY didnt want to breed with my female. 
so lucky for me. my friend owns two lovely bucks. ones white and ones silver. and honey is a dove cross something lol 
and so i took her to their house. and just been informed that she has been getting it on with them!. 
so hopefully now she will be pregnant. i am expecting some light babiess. but i think their might be a dark one or two seeing as roni (the main stud) has got a black father. 
i will update as this gos along. help would be needed as this is my first mouse litter


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks


----------

